
Crowds gather for China iPad launch, China Unicom starts iPhone 4 preorders - j2d2j2d2
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/09/17/crowds_line_up_for_china_ipad_launch_china_unicom_starts_iphone_4_pre_orders_report.html
======
sabj
That Apple store has the highest percent of "come in to play with / look at
Apple products" customers that I have seen in any Apple store. They do make a
lot of sales still, of course...

